# How to make an alcohol can stove



## soggybottomboy (Jul 27, 2012)

I recently caught up with my buddy Survivor Johnny and he did a step by step instructional on how to make his alcohol can stove. This is one of the most efficient and safe stove designs I have seen.

Here is the video.


----------



## Mars (Jul 27, 2012)

Ive been using them for years. They work great for cooking Ramen noodles and oatmeal when you are back packing.


----------



## ASH556 (Jul 27, 2012)

How much alcohol do you put in it?  Rubbing alcohol?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2012)

Very cool..


----------



## RBM (Jul 27, 2012)

Pretty slick. I would like to see some hard numbers on fuel efficiency, fuel amounts with burn times such as boil and simmer times, etc. Also the dimensional measures for the center hole and all the hole spacings including the paper jet hole jig used.



			
				Josh Vibert said:
			
		

> How much alcohol do you put in it? Rubbing alcohol?



Most of these alcohol stoves use denatured alcohol like SLX, or such fuel as STP Heet, among others. Rubbing alcohol (Isopropyl) usually if not in a higher percentage of alcohol like Swans 99% (I use 91% still with no problems) contains water for the remaining percentage. Water in alcohol can cause problems especially in pressurized stoves. The alcohol boils and so does the water that can cause popping bubbles. Splashed burning alcohol and pressure popping can happen. The higher the water percentage, the more bubbles and splashes. It can be dangerous. I would not use anything less than 91% Isopropyl. 99% would be better. Isopropyl burns dirty but has higher BTU rating than even denatured which is more expensive but cleaner burning. The water content is why most discourage the use of rubbing alcohol or down right say not to use it.

Since the above stove uses insulation for an alcohol "sponge", bubbles and splashing may not be a problem as shown by the tip over. Nor does the stove above seem to be pressurized. So water content in Isopropyl may not be a problem.


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 28, 2012)

Love it! I've made a few of these but never seen this design. Now I can add another one to my collection


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jul 28, 2012)

I had one of my old hiking buddies that made one, and it worked aweome.


----------



## RBM (Jul 28, 2012)

Its safety factor is the biggest selling point on this design but since the fuel is absorbed by the insulation, no unused fuel can be recovered or saved. It either gets burned off or evaporates.


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 31, 2012)

RBM said:


> Its safety factor is the biggest selling point on this design but since the fuel is absorbed by the insulation, no unused fuel can be recovered or saved. It either gets burned off or evaporates.



Most of the time it doesn't matter. I use mine for hiking and just do a couple of trials to figure out your needs for a particular stove. Alcohol is cheap and they're fun to fiddle around with. It usually only takes 1-2 ounces to heat enough water for coffee or a meal (5-7 min. burn) and if you use too much just let it burn out. Fuel might be a concern for long distance hikers. I always have a butane or wood burner for back up


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 31, 2012)

DEERFU said:


> Most of the time it doesn't matter. I use mine for hiking and just do a couple of trials to figure out your needs for a particular stove. Alcohol is cheap and they're fun to fiddle around with. It usually only takes 1-2 ounces to heat enough water for coffee or a meal (5-7 min. burn) and if you use too much just let it burn out. Fuel might be a concern for long distance hikers. I always have a butane or wood burner for back up



Yeah it only takes a couple of meals to learn how much fuel to put in the stove. I don't see the point of the insulation except for the safety issue. I've made about five different designs. They all work pretty good boiling a cup of water for noodles or porridge. I don't know if any are designed for simmering or actually cooking.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 31, 2012)

Almost like the heaters we used to use with a metal coffee can roll of toilet paper and rubbing alcohol.


----------



## RBM (Aug 3, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:
			
		

> I don't know if any are designed for simmering or actually cooking.



The Penny 2.0 is.

http://www.jureystudio.com/pennystove/stoveinstruct.html

Penny 2.0
http://www.jureystudio.com/pennystove/penny2.html

Let me say that it is not as easy to make as the instructions make it look but the design does work well. Tip: Use a full unopened soft drink can to expand the heated cup so the frozen burner will more likely give a good seal when it is seated in the heated cup. I use 91% Isopropyl and have not had any water bubbling problems usually associated with the high water content rubbing alcohol.


----------

